# New warning about Sweet Potato Treats!



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

By now, most of us know the dangers of feeding ANY treats from China. The focus, however, has been on jerky (meat) treats. 

Seems sweet potato treats need the same careful package going over. 

Please know that even if a company boasts made in America, read closely (or contact them and ask) to see if their ingredients are sourced outside the U.S. 

See the attached:
Don't Let Your Pets Eat Any Sweet Potato Treats!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for information. I gave Amberleah some sweet potato treats after leaving the university hospital she was so hungry after not eating since midnight they where so sticky they stuck in her roof of her mouth and teeth she could not get off. I had to stop ob freeway and get out, they went in trash.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My dogs wouldn't eat those.. Sniffed and walked away. 
Am I the only person here who gives my dogs fresh organic veggies as treats?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Another reminder why I'm glad I have a dehydrator finally! The dogs love turkey jerky as a dehydrated snack. I haven't tried sweet potatoes though!!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Even though I dont buy treats, thank you for putting on this information that can save a baby's life!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

KittyD said:


> Am I the only person here who gives my dogs fresh organic veggies as treats?


Umm no, you are not.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Umm no, you are not.


Great! My dogs can't get enough of them! I think those dehydrators are great as well! I've never been one to buy commercial treats.. And reading all these recalls all the time.. Thank gosh!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

KittyD said:


> Am I the only person here who gives my dogs fresh organic veggies as treats?


Mine LOVE fresh veggies! Carrots, romaine hearts--I cut the leafy part away for my salad, tomatoes, broccoli stalks, just to name a few


----------

